# HowTo get Direct Rendering to work (ATI 9700 Mobility)SOLVED

## Tsuna

Hello folks

I'm trying to get Direct Rendering (hardware 3D acceleration) to work on my laptop and since I failed to succeed by following the DRI Howto I'm coming here to (hopefully) find some help

so this is basically what I see in Xorg.0.log:

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

[...]

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

[...]

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

Now let me give you all the information I think you'll ask me in order to help me:

```
# uname -a

Linux TsunaXbook 2.6.11-gentoo-r9-tsunaxbook-v9 #3 Thu May 26 22:23:16 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
# lspci | egrep "(AGP|ATI)"

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

```
 # qpkg -I -i -v  | grep -A2 "ati-drivers"

media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10 *

        Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets [ http://www.ati.com ]

Compiled with USE Flags: opengl 

```

```
# grep "^[^#]" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

See output @ http://tsunanet.nerim.net/log/xorg.conf

Please note: I used to have a Dual Head setup, but the Dual Head mode doesn't work since I updated my system, a couple of a week ago, so I'm currently working in Single Head mode and note using the 2nd monitor. IIRC Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000" sets the desktop layout in Single Head mode.

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

See output @ http://tsunanet.nerim.net/log/Xorg.0.log

That's about it... if you guys need something else, just ask

oh yeah, this could be useful:

```
$ glxinfo 

name of display: :1.0

display: :1  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

```

```
$ glxgears 

1407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 281.400 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 300.000 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 325.000 FPS

1500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 300.000 FPS

X connection to :1.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

There you go

Regards,

- Tsuna.

edit: oh and yeah, one thing: It seems fglrx doesn't detect properly the amount of Video RAM I have (see Xorg.0.log) how can I force it to detect the 128Mb ? thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## einstein14

Hello,

just to not open another thread i post my probleme hear. Like tsuna i haven't 3d acceleration under xorg. but my xorg.log seems to be oki.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux taho 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #3 Sun May 22 00:36:36 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 29 May 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 29 02:17:48 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1043,186a rev 21 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 21 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1043,1869 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1043,1869 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1043,1869 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1043,1868 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1043,1869 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1043,1869 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1043,1713 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1043,1826 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1043,1772 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,169c card 1043,1735 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card 0000,0000 rev ac class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1180,0476 card 0000,0000 rev ac class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:2: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1867 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xff800000 - 0xff8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xce900000 - 0xde9fffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xff900000 - 0xff9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdea00000 - 0xdeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0700 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x04c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xff8f0000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xff8c0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8226e60

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x1772)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xff8f0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xff8c0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02    

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) fglrx(0): Total 3 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 34208 34320 1688  1050 1052 1055 1063

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 34208 34320 1688  768 1052 1055 1063

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 34208 34320 1688  600 1052 1055 1063

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000640

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff9ee000 - 0xff9eefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff9ef800 - 0xff9effff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff9f0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffaff400 - 0xffaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffaff800 - 0xffaff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000540 - 0x0000055f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd07ad000 (size=0x03853000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0c6e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0c6e000 to 0xb7ca0000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.12.10

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr  4 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff8f0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe4f01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x007ad000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,1429)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 365

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      22 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

so with this to line we can think all is oki:

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

but if i do fglrxinfo i have:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Brian Paul

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11

OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 6.2.1

```

and glxinfo give me

```
...

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: Brian Paul

server glx version string: 1.4 Mesa 6.2.1

server glx extensions:

...

```

in dmesg i have:

```
[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 47165440

[fglrx] max   LFB = 47165440

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

if someone have an idea or need more information to help me i'm ready to try everything.

Thanks and goobye

----------

## Tsuna

help please  :Embarassed: 

edit: I didn't know about fglrxinfo

```
$ fglrxinfo 

Error: unable to open display :0

$ echo $DISPLAY

:1.0

$ fglrxinfo -display $DISPLAY

display: :1.0  screen: 0        

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

----------

## Tsuna

I got it to work

It's because I compiled ati-agp instead of intel-agp as a kernel module

It's working whether or not I use the kernel's AGPGART module or ati-driver's

----------

## Tsuna

I tried the optimizations suggested @ DRI Howto #Tweak and it doesn't change anything so i'll leave them commented out:

```
fglrx AGPGART + default config

$ glxgears 

7886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1577.200 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1747.000 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

Broken pipe

Kernel AGPGART + default config

$ glxgears 

8187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1637.400 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

Broken pipe

fglrx AGPGART + force AGP 4x

$ glxgears 

8461 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1692.200 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

Broken pipe

Kernel AGPGART + force AGP 4x

$ glxgears 

7297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1459.400 FPS

8731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.200 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

Broken pipe

fglrx AGPGART + force AGP 4x + FastWrite

$ glxgears 

7182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1436.400 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.800 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1747.000 FPS

Broken pipe

Kernel AGPGART + force AGP 4x + FastWrite

$ glxgears 

7927 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1585.400 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

8733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.600 FPS

Broken pipe

fglrx + force AGP 4x + FastWrite + PageFlip

$ glxgears 

7244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1448.800 FPS

8731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.200 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

Broken pipe

```

----------

## Tsuna

 *Tsuna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: oh and yeah, one thing: It seems fglrx doesn't detect properly the amount of Video RAM I have (see Xorg.0.log) how can I force it to detect the 128Mb ? thanks 

 

hmm it seems I was wrong, Xorg.1.log reports:

```
(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

```

131072 kByte == 128 MByte

so it's okay  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tsuna

 *Tsuna wrote:*   

> I tried the optimizations suggested @ DRI Howto #Tweak and it doesn't change anything so i'll leave them commented out:
> 
> 

 

I understand why:

```
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

```

from Xorg.1.log  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## einstein14

i just solved my bug too by

```

rm /usr/local/lib/*

opengl-update ati

```

in fact when you unmerge mesa this file is keep

----------

